# Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

Ich bin kurz davor mich zu entscheiden jedoch fällt es mir immer noch schwer mich zwischen dem Grand Sniper und dem Fox 
Sky Pod zu entscheiden. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gesammelt oder gemacht?


----------



## wulfgar (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

also hab beide scho in gebrauch des öfteren gesehen!
denke beides gute pods stehen stabil und wackeln tut nix!
ich persönlich würde mir das grand sniper holen (was dieses jahr auch noch passiert^^)! das gefällt mir halt optisch besser.

gruss uwe


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Holst du dir dann den Standart, den Deluxe, oder den Extreme?
Den ganz einfachen wollte ich mir normal nicht holen, den Deluxe am meisten, 
und den Extreme aufgrund des nochmal höhreren Preises eher nicht. 
Doch wenn man sowieso schon so ein haufen Geld ausgibt, kann man ja eigentich auch noch für 25 € mehr den Besten Pod holen. Wie siehst du das?


----------



## wulfgar (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

will das alte modell was vorne so geschwungen is mit möglichkeit zum highpod da ich sehr viel im fluss fische! denk auch wen de scho soviel ausgibst machen es die 30 eus auch nich mehr un du hast halt dan mehr möglich keiten!! (glaub was ich meine is der extrem kit)

gruß uwe


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich den Extreme holen.


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Ist einfach nicht so leicht sich zwischen zwei so guten Pods zu entscheiden. 
Beide sind einfach Hammer. Hat jemand auch noch Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Sky Pod gemacht?


----------



## NickAdams (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Ich würde mich für das Pod entscheiden, für das ich am einfachsten Ersatzteile bekommen würde. Ansonsten sind beide von sehr guter Qualität, so dass die Wahl in der Tat schwer fällt.

So long,

Nick


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Das ist auch mein Problem, wenn ich nämlich mal nach neuem Gerät suche, sitze ich über einige Tage nur noch vor dem PC und vergleiche alle Produkte von allen Herstellern. Ich mache mir einfach zu viel Gedanken ...


----------



## Captain.Chaos (17. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

ich habe das Fox Sky Pod und bin sehr happy damit! Hatte davor lediglich ein günstiges Alu-Dreibein und das ist absolut kein vergleich zum FOX!

Es ist sehr stabil, macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck und lässt sich wirklich an alle Lebenslagen anpassen/einstellen.

Besonders an großen Gewässern bzw großen Flüssen steht es absolut wackelfrei und fest! An kleinen Gewässern ist es vielleicht etwas oversized und man kann getrost eine Nummer kleiner wählen 

..du hast die Qual der Wahl


----------



## White Carp (17. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Sind halt "leider" beide sehr gute Pods.


----------



## Sven97 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Hallo White Carp,

es sind beides sehr gute pods , jedoch würde ich dir zum FOX RANGER POD raten, ich bin von dem seit der ersten minute überzeugt und man kann wirklich überall aufbauen ob Highpod oder normales !

MFG


----------



## Evil Deeds (17. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

solar worldwide pod mit kit oder grand sniper


----------



## Merlinrs (18. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

das Fox Sky Pod ist hässlich und die Beinverstellung würde mich stören.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall das Cygnet nehmen. Ein pod nach ersatzteilen auszusuchen macht auch wenig sinn was soll denn beim Sniper kaputt gehen? Selbst die das Pod 10 Jahre haben haben mit der haltbarkeit keine Probleme. Ich Persöhnlich würde mir wieder die Standard variante Kaufen weil beim Extrem würde ich die 4er Buzzerbar nicht benötigen, wozu die dann mitbezahlen. Auch das mitlere brauche ich nicht weil ich lieber 4 gleiche Banksticks habe. 
Ich habe mir 4x60er und 4x90er Banksticks gekauft das würde ich auch
nicht mehr machen weil die 90er liegen nur rum ich nutze ausschließlich die 60er.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (18. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Ich hatte Jahrelang das Skypod, da ich mit Swingern fische, hat es mich von der ersten Minute an gestört, das der mittlere Swinger auf der auf der mittleren Stange aufliegt. Als das Ranger Pod rauskamm habe ich es mir sofort gekauft, da dieses Problem da nicht auftritt und es genau so fest steht. Das Grand Sniper hatte mehrere Kollegen, einige sind damit auch sehr zufrieden und einige haben sehr Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, das bei einem Schiff hinten der Bügel umgeklappt ist und alle 3 Ruten ins Wasser geflogen sind. Oder Sie sind grade an einer Rute neu zu montieren, da bekommen sie nen Biss, sind am drillen, da läft die dritte Ruten ab und das hintere Teil klappt um, kommt zwar selten vor aber wenn ists sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## allgäucarp (18. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Von den Verstellmöglichkeiten würde ich das Sky Pod oder Ranger nehmen. Ich fische das Sky Pod selber seit ca. sieben Jahren, hatte noch nie Probleme. Ob am kleinen Weiher mit kiesigen, steinigen Ufer, an der Donau oder an meinem Hausgewässer von einem Steg aus, steht immer perfekt. Sniper und Ranger fischen zwei Freunde von mir, das Ranger ist auch sehr flexibel in der Aufstellung, mit dem Sniper muß man manchmal sich was einfallen lassen. Gerade als Highpod aufbau ist das Sky Pod unschlagbar, da kommen beide nicht hin, wenn du also auf weite Distanzen oder über Hindernisse fischen musst, nimm das Sky.


----------



## Merlinrs (18. April 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

beim Sniper müsste das Pod vorne ganz flach aufgebaut sein und hinten ganz hoch das wäre die einzigste Möglichkeit das hinten die Rutenablage umklappen könnte. Ich nehme das Pod auch zum Welsfischen und da ist noch nie was umgeklappt und die Bisse sind um einiges Heftiger als ein Karpfenbiss.


----------



## michebauer (12. September 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

*Kann mann das Cygnet Grand Sniper Standart mit Banksticks erweitern, so dass man es höher aufbauen kann?*

*Wenn ja - welche Banksticks bräuchte ich dann?*

*PS: Bin kein Profi!*

*Danke!*


----------



## White Carp (12. September 2012)

*AW: Cygnet Grand Sniper vs Fox Sky Pod*

Hi, 
ja das kann man. Mein Freund hat es schon ausprobiert. Würde dann 
welche von Fox oder Cygnet nehmen. 

Gruß 
White Carp


----------

